# Halloween Party 2013: Happily Never After



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

I have decided on my theme for this year (per agreement from my co-host): Happily Never After. Basically all of our favorite fairy tales all grimmed up.

My basic decoration idea is tons o'skeletons dolled up as fairy tale characters, tattered tapestries/castle hangings, etc. I have gotten some inspiration from Ghoul Friday (http://www.ghoulfriday.com/halloween-party-themes), but I know you will have some ideas too.

So whatcha got for me? :jol:


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you've ever read the Grimm fairy tales in the original, they were pretty gruesome compared to the Disneyfied versions we all know and love 

One particular form of punishment that shows up in some of the stories consisted of putting people in barrels that had nails driven in from the outside (so the pointy ends came through to the inside), sealing it, and rolling the barrel down the hill. As a decoration, perhaps you could have a barrel like this (suitably secured so folks couldn't actually get any body parts into it - or use fake harmless nails that only look scary) with a sign attached saying "For Unruly Guests".


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Find some of the acrylic kids dress up shoes like Cinderella's and break them then put them on the skelly's feet. Rotten looking apples with bite marks in a bowl. Hearts in boxes, a spinning wheel with a bloody finger stuck to it. OOoooo I could get a little carried away coming up with ideas.


----------



## Lot13 (Sep 7, 2008)

LOVE this idea! Might have to use it some time for a theme myself! Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## bujaca (Oct 10, 2013)

love this idea!

ballerina in bloody red shoes
little match girl on the front step
killer ducks attacking a swan 
rumplestilskin stealing a baby
wolf in a granny cap in your master bed
goose and golden eggs
turn your bathtub into a pond and add a frog prince
love the blackbird pie idea in the linky....a must do imo

have fun, wish i could be a guest!


----------

